# Where to get midi files from Thomas Newman



## Simon Daum (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello together,

Does anyone know where it is possible to get midi files from the music of Thomas Newman, for educational purposes?

Thanks a lot
Simon


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 27, 2015)

It is not possible to get midi files from the music of Thomas Newman, for any purpose.

Nor, any other composer for that matter. With an occasional exception, composers do not want to make their sheet music available to the gen pub. You think they are going to make their MIDI files available? No way.

That said, JNH did make something available for a track he wrote many yers ago. Not sure if it was MIDI, or a Cubase project. In any event, I think it was called "The Egg", and if you google it, you will probably find it.

Cheers.


----------



## Simon Daum (Dec 28, 2015)

Many years back I used to play in an orchestra, and we got all sorts of sheet music from modern composers. Mayby midi may not be available, but its even impossible to find sheet music for Thomas Nemans works. Hoped at least that would exist somewhere.


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 28, 2015)

I am sure you will NOT be able to find any sheet music from Thomas Newman for your personal enjoyment. There might be something out there (extremely unlikely), but if there is, it's hardly anything.



Simon Daum said:


> Many years back I used to play in an orchestra, and we got all sorts of sheet music from modern composers.



Places like Joann Kane Music Service  will provide sheet music to orchestras for performance purposes. That's where your orchestra obtained them (or some other similar service). These places do not rent nor sell sheet music from modern film composers to the gen pub.

Cheers.


----------



## JT (Dec 30, 2015)

Simon Daum said:


> Hello together,
> 
> Does anyone know where it is possible to get midi files from the music of Thomas Newman, for educational purposes?
> 
> ...


 If by educational purposes you mean you want to learn from it, then I would suggest finding a piece of his music you like and transcribe it. You'll learn much more from doing this then you would from getting a score.


----------



## Simon Daum (Dec 30, 2015)

JT said:


> If by educational purposes you mean you want to learn from it, then I would suggest finding a piece of his music you like and transcribe it. You'll learn much more from doing this then you would from getting a score.



My main reason is to learn how instruments behave properly... Its of cause a good idea to transcribe, but it also takes a little more time (;


----------

